# GT XIZANG 29 Zoll gesucht



## Raze (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ihr könnt mir sicher sagen, wie lange das XIZANG Titanium in 29 Zoll gebaut wurde. Gibt es noch ein Shop, wo eines in "L" rumhängt oder hat jemand hier einen neuen Rahmen zu verkaufen?

Wer aus dem Forum fährt eines?

Danke für eure Antworten 

Raze


----------



## Kruko (1. November 2017)

Ich fahre eines in Größe L und epic2006 in Größe M. Gebaut wurde es 2012-2014, wobei sich nichts geändert hatte. Meines ist ein 2014‘er Modell. 

Viel Spaß bei der Suche. Es lohnt sich, fährt sich wirklich toll.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (2. November 2017)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort. Dein Aufbau gefällt mir sehr. Wo hast Du den Rahmen gekauft?

Raze


----------



## Kruko (2. November 2017)

Danke für die Blumen, obwohl schon wieder einiges verändert wurde. Ich muss dringend mal neue Bilder machen. Mittlerweile ist ein SID WC, Hope X2, Hope LRS, Tune-Stütze und Vorbau verbaut. Ich habe ihn 2013 bei BunnyHopp in Hameln gekauft. Ist ein 2014'er Modell.


----------



## Raze (2. November 2017)

Hallo, gab es das XIZANG mit gestrahlter Oberfläche ?


----------



## Kruko (2. November 2017)

Soweit ich weiß nicht in Europa. Sieht aber Original aus. Das Edge ti hat es in diesem finish gegeben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raze (5. November 2017)

Das gestrahlte XIZANG sieht gut aus, wenn gleich ich mehr auf die polierte Optik stehe. Kann mir einer sagen, warum GT den Rahmen nicht mehr produziert?

Irgendwo habe ich einmal etwas über ein Sitzrohr gelesen, das nicht maßhaltig war. Ist das ein Einzelfall?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Raze (11. November 2017)

Hallo,

hat keiner von euch Wahnsinnigen einen Tipp??


----------



## bakerman (12. November 2017)

Poliert mit gelb und blau hat mir nicht mehr gefallen, noch mit 140 Pike ist ein gutes Trailbike. Momentan grau lackiert mit Orangen Farbtupfer. Lagerschalen sind jetzt auch orange ist ein älteres Bild. Aktuell Pike 120. Sitzrohr hatte ziemliche Unterschiede im Innendurchmesser, wurde Verharzt  und dann ausgefräst.


----------



## bakerman (12. November 2017)

Mein Kumpel hatte den gleichen Rahmen da war alles in Ordnung. Zu teuer, zu Aufwendig in der Herstellung, zu wenig nachfrage.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## epic2006 (14. November 2017)

Ich habe meinen letztes Jahr glaube ich aus Österreich vom Händler. Hing dort ewig als Deko.
Das Mattierte gab es regulär zu kaufen, es hätte keine Decals, die Schriftzüge wurden vor dem Strahlen abgeklebt, so dass die glänzen.

Eine Suche lohnt auf jeden Fall, ich hätte auch bei einem Gebrauchten keine Schmerzen, ist ja kein Plastik...

Das Sitzrohr hat bei mir leichtes Übermaß, mit Montagepasste hält die Stütze aber.

Viel Erfolg! Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (19. November 2017)

Es wäre nett, wenn hier die GT Infizierten die Augen offen halten würden. Wenn jemand einen Rahmen verkauft, bin ich auch für jedes Angebot dankbar.


----------



## lea09 (28. November 2017)

Schau mal hier.
https://www.marktplaats.nl/z.html?query=xizang&categoryId=460&postcode=&distance=0


----------



## Raze (30. November 2017)

lea09 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier.
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/z.html?query=xizang&categoryId=460&postcode=&distance=0


 Danke , wie komme ich sicher zu dem Rahmen? Ich sehe nicht einmal Kontaktdaten


----------



## lea09 (1. Dezember 2017)

Moin!
Bei Marktplaats.nl musst Du dich registrieren wie bei ebay ka.
Dann kannst Du den Verkäufer kontaktieren.
Kostet nix, und kannst Dich jederzeit wieder abmelden.
Viel Glück


----------



## Raze (1. Dezember 2017)

OK, kann man da auch mit PAYPAL bezahlen, damit man den XIZANG Rahmen und nicht ein Hollandrad bekommt? Ich bin alt und eher skeptisch bei so Einkäufen.


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2017)

Raze schrieb:


> OK, kann man da auch mit PAYPAL bezahlen, damit man den XIZANG Rahmen und nicht ein Hollandrad bekommt? Ich bin alt und eher skeptisch bei so Einkäufen.



Das musst du wohl mit dem Verkäufer klären. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (11. Januar 2018)

@Kruko 

Ist das eine 180er Scheibe? Danke für die Antwort:


----------



## Kruko (12. Januar 2018)

Nein, ist 160 mm


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## pacechris (17. März 2018)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ihr könnt mir sicher sagen, wie lange das XIZANG Titanium in 29 Zoll gebaut wurde. Gibt es noch ein Shop, wo eines in "L" rumhängt oder hat jemand hier einen neuen Rahmen zu verkaufen?
> 
> ...



Bist du fündig geworden?

Ich schaue mich auch nach so einem um in "M"


----------



## Raze (17. März 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Bist du fündig geworden?
> 
> Ich schaue mich auch nach so einem um in "M"



Nein, leider noch nicht...


----------



## Raze (13. April 2019)

Hallo, die Suche ist immer noch bzw. wieder aktuell. Danke für eure Kauftipps.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Mai 2019)

Hi,

ich gehe davon aus, das hier:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/283478987708?ul_noapp=true

haste schon auf dem Schirm?

VG
peru


----------



## Raze (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich bin leider immer noch nicht fündig geworden. Der M-Rahmen ist mir leider zu klein. Vielleicht steht hier bei jemandem aus dem GT Forum eins im Keller, das nicht mehr bewegt wird.


----------



## watti080859 (16. November 2019)

Hallo GT Freaks! Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem GT XIZANG 2012/2013 Grösse M


----------



## Ketterechts (19. November 2019)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin leider immer noch nicht fündig geworden. Der M-Rahmen ist mir leider zu klein. Vielleicht steht hier bei jemandem aus dem GT Forum eins im Keller, das nicht mehr bewegt wird.


Falls du immernoch suchst , der Jörg verkauft seins doch gerade - haste aber bestimmt schon gesehen - oder ?


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2019)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Falls du immernoch suchst , der Jörg verkauft seins doch gerade - haste aber bestimmt schon gesehen - oder ?


Da wird nicht wirklich gesucht. Wie so oft hier mittlerweile. Das Rad ist mittlerweile auch in gute Hände verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (19. November 2019)

Kruko schrieb:


> Da wird nicht wirklich gesucht. Wie so oft hier mittlerweile. Das Rad ist mittlerweile auch in gute Hände verkauft


Okay , sorry .
Ist aber noch nicht so lange verkauft , oder ?
Dachte ich hätte die Anzeige letzte Woche noch gesehen - kann mich aber auch täuschen .


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2019)

Wieso sorry? Kannst du ja nicht wissen. Es ist aber noch nicht lange weg.


----------



## watti080859 (19. November 2019)

Hallo GT Gemeinde! Bin auf der Suche nach einem XI ZANG 2012/2013 Grösse M Large wäre bei 1m75 zu gross!


----------



## Raze (19. Dezember 2019)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Falls du immernoch suchst , der Jörg verkauft seins doch gerade - haste aber bestimmt schon gesehen - oder ?


 
Danke , ich suche nur einen Rahmen. Ich habe keine Zeit und Lust mehr, Teile zu verkaufen und zu verschicken. Bei dem angebotenen Rad hätten sehr viele Teile getauscht werden müssen, damit es so ist, wie ich es fahren möchte.


----------



## Dr. Hayes (3. Januar 2020)

Verkauf ich gerade









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Freiburg im Breisgau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Bitte am besten über ebay schreiben wenn jemand Interesse hat. Schaue selten im Forum vorbei.

VG


----------



## Onegear (21. Januar 2020)

Hier einer in M:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Korschenbroich finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## pacechris (21. Januar 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Hier einer in M:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich Mal einer in M

.....aber der Preis...


----------



## Raze (26. Januar 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Endlich Mal einer in M
> 
> .....aber der Preis...



Wie groß bist Du? Danke!


----------



## pacechris (26. Januar 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du? Danke!


175 Sh82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (26. Januar 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du? Danke!


Warum?


----------



## Raze (26. Januar 2020)

Ich habe gehofft, dass mir M doch passt.


----------



## Raze (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo, hier ist ein XIZANG in L in der gebürsteten Version. Ich habe mittlerweile eines aus Österreich aber Stress mit dem Verkäufer, sonst hätte ich es gekauft.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Mai 2020)

Hier:






						Cross Country Rahmen: 56 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 56 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




wird der allerdings als XL angepriesen. Dem Text nach dürfte es wohl derselbe Rahmen sein...

VG
peru


----------



## Raze (10. Mai 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> wird der allerdings als XL angepriesen. Dem Text nach dürfte es wohl derselbe Rahmen sein...
> VG
> peru



Das ist der selbe Rahmen und ein L!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Mai 2020)

Hätt ich eben auch gedacht, sieht für XL zu klein aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (18. Juli 2020)

Der Rahmen in den Kleinanzeigen aus S ist nichts, da rutscht auch die Stütze !!!


----------



## Raze (19. Juli 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Der Rahmen in den Kleinanzeigen aus S ist nichts, da rutscht auch die Stütze !!!



Jetzt doch für Alle: Ich habe das Rahmenkid angeschaut. Die (Syntace-?) Stütze hat viel Spiel in dem Rahmen, der Verkäufer hat sie mit einer doppelten Sattelklemme an Position gehalten. Es ist schon der 2. Rahmen, den ich mit diesem Konstruktionsmangel gesehen habe. Ich hatte noch einen aus Österreich, den ich nach langem hin und her und erst mit Rechtsbeistand wieder zurück geben konnte.

Ich suche noch immer nach einem wenig gefahrenen oder neuen 29 XIZANG in der polierten Ausführung in der Größe "L ".  Danke für jeden Hinweis oder ein Angebot.


----------

